

Best IRC / Group Chat Service for Developers - zippyz

Our dev team is looking at using a group chat service and is leaning towards a hosted solution. I wanted to push for an ejabberd server, as I've used openfire in the past and it has a lot of stability issues.<p>As far as the hosted services here is my take:<p>Campfire: very feature rich. incredibly proprietary. works well by iteself, but wont work with adium or limechat without shitty bridges, adapters, electrical tape.<p>Grove: Simple, good. Crap support. Going out of business. Next.<p>Flowdock: Google wave take 2. Next!<p>Do you agree / disagree? Are there any better alternatives?
======
mrtrosen
Grove is actually not going out of business, the folks at RevSys (Jacob
Kaplan-Moss / Frank Wiles) have taken it over and have improved both stability
and support issues... You might want to give it a closer look.

------
frankwiles
To echo mrtrosen, Grove is here to stay:

<https://grove.io/blog/grove-here-stay>

Happy to help in any way if you're having trouble with it.

------
tom_m
IRC. Don't over complicate things it leads to confusion and less productivity.
Plus, it's free.

------
saiko-chriskun
Hipchat has been my go-to.

~~~
shurane
How does it compare to other offers? Yammer, just plain IRC, etc?

------
tectonic
We're loving HipChat.

